# Jack3d



## losieloos (May 28, 2014)

Every time I get off my cycle I lose motivation to workout.  I tried jack3d today for the first time and it had me training like If I was still on my cycle.  Good shit. Try it out fellers. Hulk dont try this you'll end up taking 5x the recommended dosage and say thats the amount the pros take.


----------



## AlphaD (May 28, 2014)

Loos, by the look of your avi, it looks like it worked. Freakin jack3d mofo!


----------



## DreamChaser (May 28, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Every time I get off my cycle I lose motivation to workout.  I tried jack3d today for the first time and it had me training like If I was still on my cycle.  Good shit. Try it out fellers. Hulk dont try this you'll end up taking 5x the recommended dosage and say thats the amount the pros take.



lmao :32 (18): haha


----------



## NbleSavage (May 28, 2014)

BB.com sent me a free jug of "C4" and I've been loving it...may have to break-down and buy some. Pre-workouts are a fetish...


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 29, 2014)

You speaking of the old formula Loos or this new improved one that came out after the old one was banned?? Ive been hesitant to try that new one...


----------



## losieloos (May 29, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> You speaking of the old formula Loos or this new improved one that came out after the old one was banned?? Ive been hesitant to try that new one...



The new one.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> The new one.



Sweet man. I might give that one a shot later. I'm out of that N2Amp now. Have you tried the black hemo rage? Ive tried it once but it was pretty stimmy. Is it the same way?


----------



## losieloos (May 29, 2014)

This is my first pre workout supplement I've never taken. Legal supplement lol


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> This is my first pre workout supplement I've never taken. Legal supplement lol



Damn thats good. Don't get hooked homie!!! LOL


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2014)

If that new jack3d works for you then you'll be surprised at how well some of the better stronger ones will work for yyou. I used to use gat while off cycle and that ALWAYS helped keep gains. Def recommend it stacked with a good pwo .


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 29, 2014)

The new jack3d isn't that great. The old formula was awesome. Same with super pump max. Super pump 250 would have me working out for days.

Now I just have coffee or a small sugar free red bull. Pre workouts only do so much and are easy to get hooked on. I know guys who "can't work out" because they ran out of pre workout. Ridiculous


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 29, 2014)

Lucy.

The new one with out the banned blah blah etc etc is baby food.
Ive said before I had the trial jar before it hit the shelves and that shit was crack...literally. felt like a crack head on juice. Great pumps.
I also had trials of the oxyelite before the edited doses and lowered/removed ingredients(some women I know lost triple digits in weight) 

Yes. The stuff was good.  Now? Its weak and not worth the old recipe.

Youre still on monster status you freak.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 29, 2014)

I jack3d off earlier today...


----------



## losieloos (May 29, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> I jack3d off earlier today...



Me too. Alexis texas is hott.


----------



## losieloos (May 29, 2014)

What are you guys talking about its weak???? This shit is STRONG.


----------



## losieloos (May 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> If that new jack3d works for you then you'll be surprised at how well some of the better stronger ones will work for yyou. I used to use gat while off cycle and that ALWAYS helped keep gains. Def recommend it stacked with a good pwo .



I gotta try that one.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I gotta try that one.



Gat and C4 are the 2 popular ones in my gym


----------



## losieloos (May 29, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Gat and C4 are the 2 popular ones in my gym



**** c4 they whore out  that shit to much every where on YouTube I see it being advertised


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> What are you guys talking about its weak???? This shit is STRONG.



Compared to the original formulas lucy. Id say original to current is like comparing dbol to anavar with caffeine pills.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2014)

Loos just keeping using the jack3d until it no longer has an effect on u.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> **** c4 they whore out  that shit to much every where on YouTube I see it being advertised



I got a free sample from our sup store. I won't be wasting my money on it.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (May 29, 2014)

I took Jack3d and some viagra before I nailed this girl last night..

I highly reccomend.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2014)

just go lift natty u philly cheese steak eating fuk


----------



## bvs (May 30, 2014)

i have used a few tubs of both the new and old and i liked them both. 
the new is good cos the serving is so small and doesnt sit in my stomach so i like it on leg day.
the old got you wired like a mofo good concerntration but not so much a good pump cos aparently the dmaa vasoconstricts.
c4 is my go to at the moment tho


----------



## bvs (May 30, 2014)

and pre workouts seem to follow the old saying about gear, your first time you respond the best because you have fresh receptors and so on


----------



## Hero Swole (May 30, 2014)

I don't get what its supposed to do? It made me feel anxious thats about it. Got a really nice pump but it was because I haven't done bb style training in a while.

Meh, the only supplements I like is Metamucil it makes your poop slide effortlessly off your ass and then it floats ones it lands on the water.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 30, 2014)

never tried it


----------



## lightweight (Jun 10, 2014)

C4 strawberry margarita is my favorite flavor. Cellucor has a lot of flavors


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 10, 2014)

losieloos said:


> This is my first pre workout supplement I've never taken. Legal supplement lol



Yeah I was just going to ask you if this was your first. 
I've tried almost all of them. Sorry to tell you but the new jack3d is weak compared to the original and the other brands. I was highly disappointed. 
1MR is a good one. GAT is probably the strongest. It was even too strong for me and I'm used to them. 
CRAZE is good.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 10, 2014)

Craze was the bomb!!!! Shit turned me into a crack head though. My body wanted that shit all the time. Good things it's banned now cus I'd prolly be dead face down in a drained pool somewhere if it wasnt.


----------



## Rip (Jun 10, 2014)

I have Hemo Rage right now.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 10, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Craze was the bomb!!!! Shit turned me into a crack head though. My body wanted that shit all the time. Good things it's banned now cus I'd prolly be dead face down in a drained pool somewhere if it wasnt.



I took a break from them and stopped using them about 6 months ago. I didn't even know CRAZE was banned. Its bullshit. When something good comes out. They take out the good ingredients.  Then put the weaker version out and eventually ban that. 
I don't see them banning cigarettes and those things kill people.


----------



## noteven (Jun 10, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> I jack3d off earlier today...



Did it look like it was coming right at you?  Hope you ducked LOL!


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey guys, for what it's worth you can still buy the 1,3,DMAA that they took out of the original Jack3d in bulk powder form.
You'd have to be very careful but I don't see why you couldn't concoct your own PRE or spice up and existing one.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 10, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Hey guys, for what it's worth you can still buy the 1,3,DMAA that they took out of the original Jack3d in bulk powder form.
> You'd have to be very careful but I don't see why you couldn't concoct your own PRE or spice up and existing one.


Is this legit. If it was banned. How can it be being shipped from with in the United states?


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 10, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Is this legit. If it was banned. How can it be being shipped from with in the United states?



I've never bought the bulk stuff before, that link was the result of just looking around to see if it was still available.
1,3DMAA was banned as a dietary supplement but from what I can gather is still legal by itself.

Even looking at the FDA's website regarding the ban they only mention they banned dietary supplements containing the 1,3 DMAA.

Here's a question that I don't know the answer to.
When the FDA bans a dietary supplement/substance, does it actually make that item illegal?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 10, 2014)

The reason why usplabs had to remove it was because they claimed they extracted the geranium. And they were actually mass producing it in a lab. Thats the illegal part. So they had to remove it because its illegal to produce geranium and call it an extract.

I have 1 hundred grams of dmaa from before all the hype. Apparently a dose of this stuff was micro. .0025?  And I lost my micro scoop for daily use.

I just dab my finger in the bag and swirl my finger in grapefruit juice...then I take my dbol and drol doses with the juice.


True story.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 10, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> I've never bought the bulk stuff before, that link was the result of just looking around to see if it was still available.
> 1,3DMAA was banned as a dietary supplement but from what I can gather is still legal by itself.
> 
> Even looking at the FDA's website regarding the ban they only mention they banned dietary supplements containing the 1,3 DMAA.
> ...



No. Look at ephedrine as an example.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> No. Look at ephedrine as an example.



That's the exact item that made me think of that question.
The FDA banned it as a dietary supplement but still allows it's use in medication that the FDA itself oversees.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 11, 2014)

I've always liked 1MR. There is a new version of that out called 1MR vortex. Which my guy at the health store says is really good 
The problem with these is eventually you get used to it and you don't feel the effect anymore and you might find yourself doubling up on the serving. 
I would recommend this for you losieloos.  Even though the jack3d is weak. If it feels strong  to you then stick with it until you get used to it. When the effect begins to feel weak then step up to one of the more powerful brands.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 11, 2014)

Can you help me out with a good source brand? I want something strong an potent. 


JAXNY said:


> I've always liked 1MR. There is a new version of that out called 1MR vortex. Which my guy at the health store says is really good
> The problem with these is eventually you get used to it and you don't feel the effect anymore and you might find yourself doubling up on the serving.
> I would recommend this for you losieloos.  Even though the jack3d is weak. If it feels strong  to you then stick with it until you get used to it. When the effect begins to feel weak then step up to one of the more powerful brands.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 11, 2014)

1MR VORTEX,  PUMP HD, NOXIPRO, NiTRIFLEX BY GAT, 
I don't suggest that you try any of these yet. They are very strong. So if you think jack3d is strong just use that until it doesn't feel strong anymore then switch it up to one of these. 
Sounds like you're sensitive to stimulants there for one of these may be to much for you. They could make you too jittery and feel like shit.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shit. Jack3d is working for me. I'm getting good pumps on it. 


JAXNY said:


> 1MR VORTEX,  PUMP HD, NOXIPRO, NiTRIFLEX BY GAT,
> I don't suggest that you try any of these yet. They are very strong. So if you think jack3d is strong just use that until it doesn't feel strong anymore then switch it up to one of these.
> Sounds like you're sensitive to stimulants there for one of these may be to much for you. They could make you too jittery and feel like shit.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I'll try GAT next.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 11, 2014)

The GAT is probably the strongest. I'd recommend using that one 3rd or 4th.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 11, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> The GAT is probably the strongest. I'd recommend using that one 3rd or 4th.



You should had never said that . Now I'm definitely trying GAT.


----------

